# Detailingworld™ Review - xvc Customs Tar & Glue Remover



## Cookies

*Introduction*
Hi all,
Thanks to the guys at XVC Car Care for sending out the RR Customs Tar and Glue Remover for review. See https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/








RR Customs is a new brand, and is being distributed in the UK by XVC Car Care. XVC Car Care started out as a Vehicle Import Company and now are supplying Prestige and Classic Vehicles to Customers around the UK and Europe.

RR Customs, on the other hand, is a Polish tuning company, with a significant history in car tuning and styling. Have a read through their website at https://rrcustoms.com/en

*The Product*
Okay, the 1 litre bottle of RR Customs Tar and Glue Remover arrived sealed with a screw lid, but did have a spray nozzle in the box, which was nice to see. 
The white plastic bottle with black and white branding is very simple and reasonably distinctive. One thing I noticed was that the bottles on the website had a bright orange stripe with the product name running down the side of the label. Mine, however, didn't, I assume they've had a minor redesign recently. As this is a tar remover, I was under no illusion as to how it would smell, and yip, spot on like a tar remover should.
The rear label has comprehensive detail regarding the product, application instructions, and health and safety data. The only complaint I have is that, being in my mid 40s, the writing on the rear label is very, very small.









The bottle says:-
RRC Tar & Glue Remover is a very efficient formulation used to prepare lacquered surfaces for the application of wax and protective coating. A must-have before starting the process of polishing, it perfectly handles dirt such as : tar, resin, hardened adhesives, and tree sap. It removes them from the surface of the lacquer, glass, and the engine compartment. As an advantage, the preparation features a pretty a quite long [sic] evaporation time and perfect penetration of road deposits. It can be used on any lacquered surfaces. Attention! Do not apply on rubber, aluminium and elements made of low quality plastics.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/tar-and-glue-remover-1l-89-p.asp

_ RR Customs Tar and Glue Remover takes a fresh approach on how to remove tar and adhesives from car surface. Use for all purpose degreasing tar and asphalt removal, insect, tyre mark, adhesives spot removal, traffic film and many other tough cleaning jobs. Use this product where a tough solvent or tar remover is needed. It quickly penetrates and loosens tar, so it may be flushed off with water.

*HOW TO USE:*
- Shake well. Test on an inconspicuous area before use
- Apply to the affected area using a trigger spray (for paintwork) or cloth (for interiors)
- Leave for up to 5 minutes. For interior use, agitate the surface to break down the contaminant
- Wipe with microfibre cloth. _

*The Method*

The test bed for this review, is my wife's white Citroen DS3. There was quite a few tar spots on both sides, so I thought it was a good opportunity to test it out on those first. 
The directions on the bottle differ slightly to the website, it says:-
-	Apply the preparation on a dry and cooll surface with an atomiser from a the [sic] distance of 30cm, starting from the bottom of the car.
-	Leave the preparation on the surface for 5 to 10 minutes.
-	Rinse with water under pressure and clean the car with a car shampoo with a neutral pH.
-	If needed, repeat the process described above.
Having the bottle in hand, that's what I followed.










The starting point, a very dirty DS3….









Product applied. 









Immediately it started working on the tar deposits.

















And rinsed off with the pressure washer.









Lovely, tar free panel!!!









So, as this is a Tar and Glue Remover, it would be remiss of me not to test its effectiveness on glue. So I tackled one of those jobs which all of us detailing folk detest: NUMBER PLATE STICKY TAPE. 
The test: 5 adhesive strips on the back of a number plate, 5 make up pads, soaked in RRC Tar and Glue Remover, each pad checked at 10 (ish) minute intervals, to see how long it takes to dissolve the glue. I'm not going to show you each and every pic here. 
Starting point:-









After 10 mins









20 mins - getting better









30ish mins…









47 mins (missed the 10 minute alarm…..)









And after just under an hour, all was easily removed









*Price*

RR Customs Tar and Glue Remover is available from XVC Car Care at https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/tar-a...using these products or following this test "


----------

